# Replacement for Coffee Compass Malabar Hit



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been drinking this for a long time now, and wondered if anyone else that knows this bean could suggestion alternate


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have they stopped selling it?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

No....I .like to try new things!


----------



## WilliamPiper (Oct 6, 2014)

Ring them up and ask - they are always happy to advise, and they often have beans that are not on the website. They're very friendly!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have and they have and I am getting some! But, I just wondered if anyone else had something for me to consider


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

This might be worth a shot


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Not dark enough for dfk


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

ShortShots said:


> Not dark enough for dfk


Maybe leave them in for another 20 mins, or until the smoke alarms go off, whichever comes sooner.

Dfk - My boss has some Java Lingtong which his wife sells. I could see if they have a slightly darker roast and send you a sample if you like.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's very kind of you Nick. I have had that a few times before but never I the

darker side. Perhaps you could ask.

Many thanks


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Not a problem. Just checked and they will roast some up as a sample.

I've tried it as a medium and it was pretty good.

I'll pm for address when it hits my desk.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I took some dark a while ago, was good for me in brewed, but espresso was not good.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

@dfk41

Sample of Lingtong roasted dark should be coming into the office on Monday.

pm me address and I will pop it straight in the post


----------

